# POLL: Which GAN GES Nuts Do You Use?



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2017)

So I've had my Air UM for over a week now and after deciding which springs/nuts I like best I'm just curious to see what everyone else uses. Vote in the poll above and post your reasoning!

I use green because I feel the purple and blue nuts are a bit too loose and the yellow ones slightly too tight.


----------



## 4Chan (May 26, 2017)

Fun Fact: If you smash the nuts, you'll find that the springs are over double the length of the nut, and some are made of different materials!

Some are shiny and metallic, and other have this really cool anodized finish.
THE MORE YOU KNOW ABOUT CUBING LOL


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Fun Fact: If you smash the nuts, you'll find that the springs are over double the length of the nut, and some are made of different materials!
> 
> Some are shiny and metallic, and other have this really cool anodized finish.
> THE MORE YOU KNOW ABOUT CUBING LOL


Haha good to know Chris. Good to know.


----------



## Draranor (May 26, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Fun Fact: If you smash the nuts, you'll find that the springs are over double the length of the nut, and some are made of different materials!
> 
> Some are shiny and metallic, and other have this really cool anodized finish.
> THE MORE YOU KNOW ABOUT CUBING LOL


I thought some of them the springs looked different! At least now I know I'm not crazy lol


----------



## Draranor (May 26, 2017)

So, right now I use yellow for my UM, and blue for my regular air. Although sometimes I change them around. I voted for yellow btw


----------



## Dash Lambda (May 26, 2017)

I've got blue in my regular Air, though I love purple in the UM. It's like the only resistance is the magnets.


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 26, 2017)

I use deez nuts


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I use deez nuts


Ah yes, a "meme" that died a loooong time ago


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

I use white in my Ultimate (not UM). Since it is so light, the yellow nuts make it too flimsy and unstable (I am used to a GTS2 M), and orange are too tight, which causes catching.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a regular, and i use the green nuts in it. It is a good compromise between speed and control, especially when lubed with traxxas 30k and dnm-37.


----------



## GerOsty (Oct 4, 2017)

I use Clear in my UM. I lubed it with Sik and DNM 37 mainly


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 4, 2017)

Yellow in a normal air and gan RSC, green in my UM.


----------



## Zerksies (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm using the Purple in my SM and Yellow in my Air at work, But that's my workout cube. I want it tight a tough


----------



## someguy12321 (Oct 7, 2018)

Right now I'm using the clear in my S and only have the G nuts. Does anyone have any recommendations for nuts?


----------

